# Duyuru > Gündem >  Öerkezler Harekete Geçti

## bozok

*üerkezler Harekete Geçti*

 

*TRT'nin Kürtçe yayına başlaması Türkiye'deki Kafkas kökenli vatandaşları hareketlendirdi.*

Kafkas Dernekleri Federasyonu, üankaya Köşkü’nde görüştükleri Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül’e, üerkezce yayın taleplerini iletti. 

TRT 6’nın (şeş) Kürtçe yayına başlaması, Türkiye’de yaşayan Kafkas kökenlileri hareketlendirdi. Türkiye’deki 56 üerkez derneğinin çatı örgütü *Kafkas Dernekleri Federasyonu* (KAFFED), dün üankaya Köşkü’nde görüştükleri Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül’e, üerkezce yayın taleplerini iletti. 

Hürriyet'in haberine göre Cihan Candemir başkanlığındaki KAFFED heyeti, *"Türkiye’de yaşayan 6 milyon üerkez’in de kendi ana dillerinden yayın zevkini yaşamak istediğini"* söyleyerek, üniversitelerde Kürtçe için düşünülen dil ve edebiyat bölümleri ile enstitülerin Kafkas dilleri için de açılmasını istedi. üerkezler, bu bölümler için de, YüK’ün Kürtçe için düşündüğü Ankara ve İstanbul üniversitelerini işaret etti. Edinilen bilgiye göre, üerkezler’in taleplerini dinleyip not alan Cumhurbaşkanı Gül, *"Bütün bu taleplerinizi arkadaşlarımızla birlikte değerlendirip, gereken ne ise onu da yaparız"* dedi. 

KAFFED Genel Koordinatörü Cumhur Bal da Hürriyet’e, *"Kürtçe yayına başlayan TRT 6’nın adı aslında çok dilli kanal. Bu kanalın çok dilli hale gelmesi için Kürtçe dışında da yayınlar yapılması gerekir. Türkiye’de 6 milyon üerkez var ve üerkezler de kendi ana dillerinden yayın izlemenin zevkini alabilecekleri doyurucu, tatminkar yayınlar izlemek istiyor"* dedi. TRT 3’deki üerkezce yayının da perşembe günleri sabah 07.00’ye alındığını anımsatan Bal, şöyle konuştu: 

Bayat haber istemiyoruz 

*"Daha önce saat 10.00’da başlarken, bir yıldır sabah erken saate alınan bu yarım saatlik yayında da bir hafta öncenin bayat haberleri ile Toroslardaki çiçekler gibi ilgisiz konular anlatılıyor. Onun için de bu yayınlar izlenmiyor. İnsanlar kendi kültür ve geleneklerinden, kendi nostaljilerini çağrıştıran şeyler bulsun ki bu yayınları izlesin. Madem Kanal 6 çok dilli bir kanal haline getirildi, bu tür programların da olması gerekir."* 

*Sohum’a sefer başlasın* 

üerkezler, Türkiye’nin 13 yıl önce durdurulduğu gemi seferlerini yeniden başlatması talebini de Gül’e ilettiler. Bal, şu bilgiyi verdi: *"Trabzon’dan Sohum’a yapılan gemi seferler Bağımsız Devletler Topluluğu’nun Abhazya’ya yönelik ambargo kararı üzerine kaldırıldı.Gemi seferleri yeniden başlatılsın ki, TC vatandaşı olan bu insanlar akrabalarını görmek için Rusya üzerinden transit vize ile gitmek zorunda kalmasın."* 


*Vatan*

06.01.2009

----------

